# TACP in Action



## Snyder (Jul 22, 2007)

EIELSON AIR FORCE BASE, Alaska -- Senior Airman John Tranum, 3rd Air Support Operations Squadron, Tactical Air Control Party, uses a map and compass to plan his course for the vehicle navigation exercise during Operation URSA Minor May 16 on the Pacific Alaska Range Complex. The 3rd ASOS, equips, and maintains mission-ready air liaison, terminal attack control, and weather observation/forecasting elements to support the U.S. Army Alaska 1st Stryker Brigade Combat Team. (U.S. Air Force Photo by Airman 1st Class Jonathan Snyder) 






EIELSON AIR FORCE BASE, Alaska -- Tech. Sgt. Seth Griffith, 3rd Air Support Operations Squadron joint terminal attack controller, operates a PRC-117 Multi-band Tactical Radio used to communicate to aircraft to call in forward air strikes during Operation URSA Minor May 16 on the Pacific Alaska Range Complex. 3rd ASOS members coordinate, requests, and controls close air support, theater airlift, and reconnaissance. (U.S. Air Force Photo by Airman 1st Class Jonathan Snyder)






EIELSON AIR FORCE BASE, Alaska -- An A/OA-10 Thunderbolt II aircraft from the 355th Fighter Squadron fires a 30mm GAU-8 Avenger seven-barrel Gatling gun at a rate of 3,900 rounds a minute May 29 over the Pacific Alaska Range Complex. The 355th FS's primary missions include air strike control, close air support, target interdiction, joint air attack team, combat escort, and combat search and rescue. (U.S. Air Force Photo by Airman 1st Class Jonathan Snyder) 






EIELSON AIR FORCE BASE, Alaska -- An A/OA-10 Thunderbolt II aircraft from the 355th Fighter Squadron fires a 30mm GAU-8 Avenger seven-barrel Gatling gun at a rate of 3,900 rounds a minute May 29 over the Pacific Alaska Range Complex. The 355th FS's primary missions include air strike control, close air support, target interdiction, joint air attack team, combat escort, and combat search and rescue. (U.S. Air Force Photo by Airman 1st Class Jonathan Snyder) 






EIELSON AIR FORCE BASE, Alaska -- Senior Airman John Tranum uses a PRC-117 Multi-band Tactical Radio to communicate with the aircrafts while Airman 1st Class Steve Vonack uses a PSN-13 Defense Advance GPS Receiver to mark the target locations during an exercise May 29 on the Pacific Alaska Range Complex. 3rd ASOS members coordinate, request, and control close air support, theater airlift, and reconnaissance. Both Airman are assigned to the 3rd Air Support Operations Squadron tactical air control party. (U.S. Air Force Photo by Airman 1st Class Jonathan Snyder)


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 22, 2007)

Like the story, really like number 2


----------

